# Cedar Planked Candied Salmon on an Oklahoma Joe



## mark in the pit (Jul 31, 2017)

Ingredients:

_Salmon_

_Salt_

_Pepper_

_Chipoltle Powder_

_Brown Sugar_

Method:

Rub all spices on salmon then place on cedar plank.  Bake at 400°F for 50 - 20 minutes or until cooked ( I like my salmon about medium ).


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Video too!

Bear


----------



## mark in the pit (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 31, 2017)

I never understood CEDAR? Maple, Oak, Alder plank YES! I'm not sure what kind of wood you are burning in your smoker, but I cut my own maple planks with an old machete. Try it compared to cedar. 

I like S&P and a light coat of maple sugar or maple syrup with a little orange zest or a twist of orange.

I need to go rob a Pizza Hut now... LOL! Great video!


----------



## mark in the pit (Jul 31, 2017)

LOLs, Thanks :).  So, you get a flavor from the plank itself, not from burning or smoking it (that is why I assume you see people baking them as well as grilling them) and you either love it or hate it, there isn't a middle ground that I've ever seen.  For smoking, cedar is a BAD choice as it is a softer wood.  I burn strait oak in my smoker.  Occasionally I'll add in a few chunks of apple or pecan if the mood strikes.  Maple wood would be AWESOME.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 1, 2017)

Nice video, we eat allot of salmon and trout, never tried using a cedar plank. Defiantly will have to put it on the to-do list. 

Point for the tip and video.

Chris


----------



## mark in the pit (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks!  Glad you enjoyed it, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2017)

The salmon looks real good!

Nice job on the video!

Al


----------



## mark in the pit (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

